# Identify that Console!



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

So I recently purchased a frame off restore ‘68 gto. Much of it is original, but the Th400 I’m told was from a ‘69 goat, at least I think I heard that. With that came what I thought was the ‘69 console. Take a look at the picture, one of my small improvement projects was to fix the issue where you can look right down and see the shifter mechanism. So I bought a ‘69 “slider” which is the black plastic piece shown in the picture. After finally getting the knob off, and the “frame” around the shifter, it’s starting to feel like this is not the shifter Or console I thought, and my slider wasn’t going to work. Looking through some books, I’m suspicious that this is not an original goat console.

And idea what this may be? Thanks!

Update from about 10 minutes after op. Per the Zazerine book, this console does look like the ‘69 original. But the slider doesn’t, at least I think. The slider is very large, and when the shifter is in park won’t fit, similar to when in drive, unless I’m missing something. Plus, I’m surprised the shifter hole is a slot, not sure why it would be. Thanks!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Update: how embarrassing .....

I just needed to rout the slider properly, and it worked perfectly. 

Let this be a lesson, give it some thought before you post!

Ed


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ebartone said:


> Update: how embarrassing .....
> 
> I just needed to rout the slider properly, and it worked perfectly.
> 
> ...



WOW! I can't believe you would post something like that before figuring it out. Man, just jump to conclusions why don't you. 

You are not the first, nor will you be the last. We have all done it, then someone tells/shows us, or you step back for a moment and regroup....or we actually read the instructions, and it all comes together. It's a guy thing. :yesnod:

Your mistake was admitting it. Next time, just say the piece was defective and the seller you got it from exchanged it for a good one. CYA. :smilielol:


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Actually, I didn’t admit it, someone had hacked my account and wrote that! (How’s that one Jim?) 

Hey Jim, without creating another string, let me ask you a simple question, what is the definitive GTO Restoration book that I should have? I have a couple different versions like Zazarine, but none of them seem familiar, is there one that everybody knows and loves? It might make me more able to answer my own questions, without embarrassing myself! Thanks. Ed.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

that snap ring can be fun ....
you have the nice 71 72 knob also

lookin good !


Scott
69 is a 1 year console no latch lid like a has... and 68's are one year no wood grain..
I like the wood grain up front...if I had a choice...
70-72 have a lid latch


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ebartone said:


> Actually, I didn’t admit it, someone had hacked my account and wrote that! (How’s that one Jim?)
> 
> Hey Jim, without creating another string, let me ask you a simple question, what is the definitive GTO Restoration book that I should have? I have a couple different versions like Zazarine, but none of them seem familiar, is there one that everybody knows and loves? It might make me more able to answer my own questions, without embarrassing myself! Thanks. Ed.




Ask and you shall receive. Just posted this and hopefully it can be added to: https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/books-pontiac-reading-135697/


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Just posted this and hopefully it can be added to: https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/books-pontiac-reading-135697/


Awesome!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> that snap ring can be fun ....
> you have the nice 71 72 knob also
> 
> lookin good !
> ...


Yes, now that you mention it! Required a trip to the hardware store for a smaller snap ring tool than I had. Spent more for the tool than the slide!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Ebartone said:


> Awesome!


Jim, thanks so much for creating that thread - I've already ordered a few books, very helpful!

Ok, since I'm on a roll, I thought I'd make another suggestion we may all like, unless it's already out there - my search skills are not so good! 

My suggestion is sources for GTO parts! As I'm looking for trunk carpets, jacks, and a host of other things, I keep falling back on Ames, and Ebay, which are great, but then I hear of Franks Pontiac parts, Year One, Pick a Part, and a host of others. What would you think of a post listing all of these various sources for everyone and asking others to add to it (unless there is one out there?)

I'd do it, but, well, how do I say this... You're Pontiac Jim! Not sure a post by Ebartone would last very long! 

Ed


----------

